# [Xorg] Pas d'environnement (résolu)

## JeFr3

Bonjour à tous et bon weekend,

Je viens vous voir aujourd'hui car depuis des années je suis sur Débian et Ubuntu et j'ai enfin décidé à me lancer avec Gentoo  :Smile: 

Problématique : Impossible de charger l'environnement graphique.

J'ai suivi ce guide : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

J'ai effectué la configuration automatique avec la commande Xorg -configure mais lorsque je lance X -config /root/xorg.conf.new j'ai bien le logo nVidia qui s'affiche puis écran noir.

Alors peut être pourriez-vous m'aider s'il-vous-plait, je suis un peu perdu sachant que l'édition et l'utilisation des fichiers make, rc, grub.. C'est assez nouveau pour moi.

J'ai beau cherché sur Google mais il y a une masse importante d'information et je n'ai pas vraiment envi de faire n'importe quoi.

Si vous avez besoins d'autres informations n'hésitez pas !

Merci à tous !

Voici ce que me sort la console (j'ai visiblement un problème avec ma souris aussi)

```
bender ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux bender 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Sun Sep 19 02:17:12 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 19 September 2010  02:50:17AM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 19 14:34:04 2010

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Sep 19 14:34:04 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) Sep 19 14:34:04 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) Sep 19 14:34:04 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) Sep 19 14:34:04 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) Sep 19 14:34:04 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.
```

```
bender ~ # ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5313992 Sep 19 02:53 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
```

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

----------

## barul

Je ne sais pas vraiment, le USEFLAG "X" n'est plus nécessaire?

Tu as essayé de lancé un WM/DE?

----------

## JeFr3

Salut et merci de ta réponse rapide,

Quand tu parle du USEFLAG "X", où l'ajouter ?Désolé mais j'ai pas encore bien saisi le principe de USE.

Et que veux-tu dire par lancé un WM/DE ?

----------

## barul

Un USEFLAG, c'est un argument que l'on ajoute à la variable USE, dans le fichier /etc/make.conf.

Lancer un WM/DE, je veux dire si tu as essayé de lancer un environnement graphique, parce que je ne sais pas ce que ça donne de lancer X sans rien d'autre

----------

## JeFr3

Bon alors j'ai essayais autrement...

J'ai refait un fichier xorg.conf.new même si cela ne fonctionne pas, puis copier dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

J'ai lancé avec la commande startx et j'ai également modifier mes fichiers /etc/rc.conf et /etc/make.conf :

```
bender linux # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.4099

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux bender 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Sun Sep 19 15:03:36 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 19 September 2010  02:50:17AM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 19 17:04:52 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

waiting for X server to shut down .
```

```
XSESSION="Gnome"
```

```
USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr hal ipv6 kdrive nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -minimal -tslib"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

----------

## barul

Déinstalle et réinstalle ton pilote NVIDIA.

```
EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) Sep 19 17:04:52 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
```

----------

## JeFr3

C'est ce que je m'étais dis mais excuse moi de mon incompétence, mais comment procède-t-on ?

Merci

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

A la différence des autres distribution, Gentoo te permet d'avoir un 'Setup' qui t'est particulier.

Mis à part quelques options obligatoires, on peut avoir ou pas une option particulière d'une application, ceci se gère via le "USE" flags

Il est évident qu'un USE flags détermine également les dépendances d'un paquets, donc mettre ou pas un USE peux générer des dépenses particulières.

Il y a une série de 'profil' d'installation  de la gentoo, celui-ci est gérer par : eselect profile list et eselect profile set xx (numéro dans la liste)

Chaque profil a une série de 'USE' flags prédéfinis.

On gère les USE flags Globaux (s'applique a tout ce qui est installé) via le fichier make.conf (USE=), on peut donc prendre un profil et enlever des flags de celui-ci (-flags) ou ajouter (flags)

On peut également gérer les USE via le fichier /etc/portage/package.use, on peut également créer un répertoire package.use et y mettre autant de fichier que l'on veut, le nommage des fichiers est libre, du moment qu'ils respecte la forme interne pour les flags

Par exemple : media-libs/mesa motif       ;   catégorie/nom-ebuild flags  -flags 

Cet ensemble, de déactiver pour tout le système, par exemple, motif (-motif) dans make.conf et d'avoir celui-ci activer pour un paquet particulier dans /etc/portage/package.use ou /etc/portage/package.use/nomfichier

Ou l'inverse bien sur activé dans make.conf et déactiver via le fichier package.use

Pour info : emerge gentoolkit, cet ebuild fournis un ensemble d'utilitaire très utiles

et ufed, cet ebuild te permet d'éditer les flags globaux et de voir a quoi est dédie un flags, attention la liste est longues 

voir : euse -i flags (donne info sur le flags et les ebuild qui l'utilise)

Maintenant pour le problème de X

J'ajouterais le keyboard et mouse dans make.conf -> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

Via les USE ; tu utilises KDE-4 ; XSESSION=KDE-4 et dans /etc/conf.d/xdm ;  DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

Vérifier aussi que eselect opengl list, que nvidia soit bien le driver video par default (eselect opengl set nvidia)

env-update && source /etc/profile

et refaire le test de X

Tu a installer quel paquet de KDE (kdebase-runtime-meta, kdebase-meta, ???)

----------

## USTruck

 *JeFr3 wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je m'étais dis mais excuse moi de mon incompétence, mais comment procède-t-on ?
> 
> Merci

 

Tout ce fait via la commande emerge (emerge --help ou man emerge)

Dans ton cas emerge -C nvidia-drivers  puis emerge nvidia-drivers

----------

## JeFr3

Merci, je rentrais emerge -h mais je n'en avais pas assez.

J'ai donc fait la réinstall puis relancer startx ce qui me donne cette erreur maintenant :

```
(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.
```

----------

## barul

Tu as chargé le module? (modprobe nvidia)

----------

## Damiatux

 *Doc wrote:*   

> Si vous n'avez pas encore installé de gestionnaire de fenêtres, tout ce que vous verrez sera un écran noir. Comme cela peut également signifier qu'il y a un problème dans la configuration, il est recommandé d'installer twm ou xterm uniquement pour tester que X tourne bien.

 Voilà, tout est dis.

Pour t'aider, il suffit de lancer un emerge twm xterm et ensuite un X -config /root/xorg.conf.new pour avoir autre chose qu'un écran noir.

----------

## d2_racing

Il serait peut-être bon que tu post ceci :

```

# eselect profile list

```

Il serait préférable que tu utilise le profile desktop pour commencer.

----------

## JeFr3

@ USTruck : Je n'avais pas vu ton post (alors qu'il est grand pourtant)

J'ai suivi tes indications pour le driver vidéo par défaut et je n'ai que xorg-x11 :

```
bender ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

Pour le make.conf j'ai rajouté keyboard et mouse par contre est-il possible d'utiliser gnome au lieu de KDE ?

Car dans mon rc.conf le XSESSION est défini pour gnome (j'ai dé-commenté la ligne).

Lorsque je fais un emerge gnome voici ce qu'il me sort :

Si je lis bien ce qu'il me dit, il faudrait que j'ajoute le flag gnutls dans mon make ?

```
bender ~ # emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "net-print/cups[gnutls]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2 (Change USE: +gnutls)

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.9" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.30.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.30.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])
```

@ d2_racing : Voici (j'avais bien sélectionné le profile Gnome auparavant)

```
bender ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [7]   hardened/linux/x86/10.0

  [8]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [9]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [10]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86

  [11]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/desktop

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/developer

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/hardened

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/x86/server
```

@ Damiatux & Cr0k : J'ai chargé le module comme tu ma dit et installé twm et xterm et si je fait un X -config /root/xorg.conf.new j'ai toujours l'erreur Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

@ All : J'ai l'impression qu'il y a plusieurs problèmes à la fois, ne serait-il pas mieux de recommencer du début ?

En tout cas, merci à tous pour votre participation

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Oui il semble qu'il y aie plusieurs problème.

Tout d'abord, tu te mélanges les pinceaux, d'un côté tu prend le profil 10.0/Gnome et de l'autre dans le make.conf tu va a l'inverse ???

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

Remet le USE a blanc dans make.conf (USE="")

Puis tu tape : emerge --info 

Regarde si tu y trouves les USE que tu désires (qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr) quoique qu'avec le profil gnome les USE pour avoir les libs des

applis kde sont prévus donc tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin d'ajouter ceux-ci.

Quand c'est fait : 

emerge -uDN world

emerge gnome

revdep-rebuild (a condition d'avoir installer gentoolkit)

refaire les test

----------

## geekounet

Hello et bienvenue, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu activé le pilote nVidia ? (eselect opengl set nvidia), comme expliqué dans le guide nVidia : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/nvidia-guide.xml

PS: le USE X est toujours nécessaire, mais actif dans le profil desktop.

----------

## Delvin

Tu as bien le module nvidia chargé ? 

que donne un lsmod ?

----------

## JeFr3

Bonjour à tous,

@ Geekounet : C'est fait, désoler.

@ All : Bon j'ai mis du temps à répondre car ce matin j'ai fait un réinstallation complet pour repartir de zéro en suivant cette fois-ci, le guide nvidia mais bien évidemment il faut qu'il y est un problème.

Lors du lancement de la commande Xorg -configure pour l'édition automatique du fichier xorg.conf j'ai cette l'erreur qui suit ci-dessous.

Je vous ai également fournis toutes les infos concernant les fichiers de config, les modules, etc...

Je pensais à une erreur de configuration du kernel, je vous ai mis un bout des mes configs car je pense me mélanger les pinceaux avec le framebuffer, j'ai déjà du retirer nVidia Framebuffer Support sinon je ne pouvais pas installer les pilotes nvidia.

Merci encore à tous de votre précieuse aide !

```
[... j'ai retiré toutes les infos de chargement sans erreurs]

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80adaab]

1: Xorg (0x8048000+0x60b55) [0x80a8b55]

2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb77db40c]

3: Xorg (0x8048000+0xfb539) [0x8143539]

4: Xorg (xf86LoadModules+0xe8) [0x80b61c8]

5: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x7b) [0x80bb22b]

6: Xorg (InitOutput+0x1da) [0x80b803a]

7: Xorg (0x8048000+0x1db10) [0x8065b10]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xb741fbb6]

9: Xorg (0x8048000+0x1d891) [0x8065891]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

USE="X gnome gtk -kde -qt3 -qt4 dvd alsa cdr"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               9948147  0
```

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

[...]
```

```
Device Drivers  --->

 Graphics support  --->

  < > nVidia Framebuffer Support

  < > Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

  [*] VESA VGA graphics support

  [*] EFI-based Framebuffer Support
```

Edit : Pour le xorg.conf j'ai fait autrement nvidia-xconfig

Mais lorsque j'essai de lancer startx j'ai cette erreur :

```
Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 20 14:07:20 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

waiting for X server to shut down .
```

Edit² : Il me manquer des lignes dans le xorg.conf et j'ai donc désactivé le dri et dri2. Maintenant, quand je lance un startx, j'ai le logo nvidia qui apparait puis s'en en arrêtant Xserver "waiting for X server to shut down"

Que dois-je faire maintenant ?

Merci

----------

## JeFr3

Bonsoir à tous,

Après avoir passé pas mal de temps à chercher puis enfin trouver ce qu'il me rester à faire j'ai enfin réussit à installer Gnome et un environnement graphique fonctionnel.

Le souci, c'est que j'ai bien mon environnement graphique Gnome, mais impossible d'utiliser le clavier ou la souris.

Actuellement je fait tout en ssh.

J'ai manqué une étape ?Quelque chose ne va pas ?

Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Il te manque la partie configuration clavier et souris dans ton make.conf

As-tu suivi les docs ? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

----------

## JeFr3

Bonjour à tous,

Après un peu de recherche, c'était un problème dans l'édition du fichier xorg.conf mais il manquait aussi des valeurs dans le USE de make.conf.

Un restart de hald et tout roule parfaitement !

Merci à tous, j'ai enfin terminé ma première installation de Gentoo grâce à vous tous !

A bientôt, je pense que j'aurais sans doute d'autre problèmes mais j'espère pas tout de suite  :Wink: 

----------

